# T.asthenes macro photos



## GiX (Oct 27, 2009)

Tityus asthenes i4

Super macro set (no crop, only resized photo's).


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Oct 27, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!  I stand impressed -- both at the beauty of the scorp and the skill of the photographer.

Very cool! :drool:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 27, 2009)

Very cool photos, very nice


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 27, 2009)

beautiful vivid pics and scorp. 
:clap:
did u use a macro filter(or ring) too?


----------



## GiX (Oct 27, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> beautiful vivid pics and scorp.
> :clap:
> did u use a macro filter(or ring) too?


Thanks.

I use macro lens Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5X


----------



## Koh_ (Oct 27, 2009)

GiX said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use macro lens Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5X



wow   that's pricy one! 
wish i could try that lense. 
thanks for letting me know.
again, great super macro shots!


----------



## RBJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice photo and great work :clap:

_(Offtopic)_ With that lens you should try and take a look at a program called Heliconfocus. 
Don't know if I'm breaking the rules by posting this   if so,fell free to delete it.

/Regards


----------



## GiX (Oct 28, 2009)

RBJ said:


> Very nice photo and great work :clap:
> 
> _(Offtopic)_ With that lens you should try and take a look at a program called Heliconfocus.
> Don't know if I'm breaking the rules by posting this   if so,fell free to delete it.
> ...



Thanks. I know this program, but this photo's takes from hands, so i can't use this program


----------



## Michiel (Oct 28, 2009)

incredible shots Gix :clap: , you can see morphological structures like the lateral eyes, the reticulated pattern on the chelicerae etc etc very well! :worship: I hope you also posted these on The Venomlist, and if not, I kindly ask you to do so  

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## rasputin (Oct 28, 2009)

Michiel said:


> incredible shots Gix :clap: , you can see morphological structures like the lateral eyes, the reticulated pattern on the chelicerae etc etc very well! :worship: I hope you also posted these on The Venomlist, and if not, I kindly ask you to do so
> 
> Cheers, Michiel


I believe he did, VL and SF as well

They are some awesome pix, as always

EDIT: I should also add that I wish all the documentation and id keys had such great pix!!!


----------



## GiX (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks  
 More super macro pix coming soon. I think, the photomodel will be Tityus ecuadorensis i3.


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are amazing pictures. :worship:  Do you take request?   


John


----------



## GiX (Oct 28, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> Those are amazing pictures. :worship:  Do you take request?
> 
> 
> John


Thanks.

Yes, i can take request.


----------



## GiX (Oct 29, 2009)

Tityus ecuadorensis i3 - i4


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's the first time I've seen T ecuadorensis. That is a very nice scorpion. Great pictures. :clap: 


John


----------



## Michiel (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi John,

You have seen these before, but they where named Tityus simonsi then.  Recently a certain scorpiologist informed me that he studied the type specimens of T.simonsi, and concluded that the specimens he identified before as such, belonged to a different species, namely T.ecuadorensis. 

Incredible pics again. On the chela picture you can even see (in part) the trichobothrial pattern. I like the dark morph (which is depicted here) better then the light morph......


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 30, 2009)

Michiel said:


> Hi John,
> 
> You have seen these before, but they where named Tityus simonsi then.  Recently a certain scorpiologist informed me that he studied the type specimens of T.simonsi, and concluded that the specimens he identified before as such, belonged to a different species, namely T.ecuadorensis.
> 
> Incredible pics again. On the chela picture you can even see (in part) the trichobothrial pattern. I like the dark morph (which is depicted here) better then the light morph......




That name is familiar at least. I wish they were available in the states. (I sound like a broken record). 


John


----------



## Devil'sRival (Nov 1, 2009)

:drool: Spectacular pictures. I like the shots of the asthenes the most but they're both great looking scorpions. I'm a sucker for any Tityus species so this is a treat for the eyes to say the least. 

AzJohn, you can keep on playing that record because I'm singing the same tune. We definitely need more Tityus in the U.S.


----------



## GiX (Dec 16, 2009)

Hottentotta judaicus with babies.

























































0.1 Parabuthus liosoma instar2


----------



## AzJohn (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, more great pictures.

Thanks for sharing John


----------



## psychofox (Dec 16, 2009)

VERY impressive pictures! It's always fun when you upload new pics


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha, holy diddly!  Those are great shots!, the kind people like to stare at a long time.


----------



## Regali$ (Dec 20, 2009)

those are some gorgeous shots.

i cant wait to get my hands on some of those asthenes,

and as for the ecuadorensis, ill just have to wait for a US import :'(


----------



## GiX (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks.


Hottentotta jayakari with babies:




















Leiurus quinquestriatus (instar 4)


----------



## alex2310 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, great pictures! Especially the colours! :clap: 

Greetings Alex


----------



## Nomadinexile (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for those pictures. Awesome


----------



## freeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Amazing pics and sweet Hottentotta babies


----------



## Koh_ (Dec 21, 2009)

congratuls.
im just..:drool::drool:


----------



## OntarioNative (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow fantastic pictures! Some of the best Ive ever seen. PLEASE keep them coming!:clap::clap:

Alex


----------



## GiX (Feb 3, 2010)

Parabuthus villosus black morph i5 male


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very sharp and vivid pictures....NICE!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MiGZ (Feb 13, 2010)

i noticed something, i dont know if it is the picture or just me, is the pedipalps of your parabuthus villosus missing? im just curious if it survived without its pedipalps in its early instar or it lost its pedipalps just recently? how do you feed it?


----------



## MiGZ (Feb 13, 2010)

by the way, nice shot there sir GiX, i really like your macro shots especially the hottentotta sp. with slings :worship:

cheers -mig


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 13, 2010)

The eyes of a scorpion can stare right through your soul.


----------



## spider_mike (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful photos and that lens is unbelievable? The depth of field is just phenomenal. Great Shots man! 

I know now what lens to put on my Canon when i can muster up the funds.


----------



## GiX (Feb 21, 2010)

Androctonus australis Tunisia fresh newborn's:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 21, 2010)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## spider_mike (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks the mouth parts are fused together. Could this explain them not eating until 2i?


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 21, 2010)

Once again....BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!! Thanx for uploading them. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## psychofox (Feb 21, 2010)

beautiful pictures as always! And congrats with (another?) brood from A. a. tunisia!


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome pics!!! thanks for sharing man...


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 23, 2010)

Gorgeous pics man.


----------



## MiGZ (Feb 24, 2010)

wow, AA from tunisa, number 1 in my wish list, congrats sir GiX, are you going to sell some of those slings?


----------



## GiX (Feb 25, 2010)

migzvalenciano said:


> wow, AA from tunisa, number 1 in my wish list, congrats sir GiX, are you going to sell some of those slings?


Yes, i'm going to sell.

http://www.scorpions.lt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61&Itemid=37


----------



## MiGZ (Feb 25, 2010)

if you dont mind update me if your going to sell some

cheers!


----------



## GiX (Feb 27, 2010)

migzvalenciano said:


> if you dont mind update me if your going to sell some
> 
> cheers!


OK, i will let you know.


----------



## GiX (Mar 17, 2010)

Androctonus australis Tunisia hector (i6, male)































Tityus stigmurus i2


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 17, 2010)

Once again....Thank you for the GREAT PICTURES!!!!! :clap::worship::clap:


----------



## GiX (Aug 27, 2010)

Androctonus mauritanicus, fresh adult female








Parabuthus mossambicensis instar 2













Parabuthus raudus dark morph, instar 4 (ready to molt)


























Tityus trivittatus, instar 4








Tityus ocelote, instar 2 (very very small)


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 7, 2010)

damn those are sweet pictures. when is tityus ocelote going to be available?


----------



## BAM1082 (Sep 7, 2010)

Amazing photo's.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 8, 2010)

beautiful shots and pics Gix!


----------



## Michiel (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Gix,

These T.ocelote are indeed small, about the same size as T.tamayoi at that age. 

Will post pix on the Venomlist later.

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## GiX (Sep 10, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Hi Gix,
> 
> These T.ocelote are indeed small, about the same size as T.tamayoi at that age.
> 
> ...



Hello Michiel,

will be great to see your pictures.

Btw, please check email.


----------



## RodG (Oct 27, 2010)

Amazing photos!!! More please!


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 28, 2010)

These are fantastic photos ! 
Could you upload them full size somewhere and link? 
Would make a wicked Desktop Bkg.  
Ever think of making posters or something similar? 
I think they could be a hot ticket for Enthusiasts


----------



## telow (Oct 28, 2010)

what no centruroides ???? 

realy nice pics i gotta get some t. trivittatus and some t. ecuadorensis:drool:


----------



## GiX (Nov 1, 2010)

Instar 4


----------



## the toe cutter (Nov 1, 2010)

Absolutely amazing as usual GiX! You definately need to get some posters or something made of those photos and sell them here!  Maybe some 8"x11' or 11"x16"? I'd buy em


----------

